# Sicherheitskonzept bei einer Visu über Internet



## Roli (24 Januar 2010)

Wir erstellen zur Zeit eine Anlage die irgendwo in der Pampa arbeitet. Der Zugriff auf die Visu soll (wenns mal läuft)dann ausschließlich über Internet erfolgen. 
In der Zentrale sitzt die SPS und der PC mit Datenarchivierung und WebServer für die Visualisierung. Klappt recht gut. local.
Aber nun kommt das Problem. Wie schütze ich die Anlage vor ungebetenen Gästen--> zB Hacker... ? Auf der Visu läuft schon eine Benutzerverwaltung. aber der Rest vom Windows? nach welchen Prinzipien geht man vor? wie konfiguriert man die Firewall und wie groß bleibt dann das Restrisiko eines unbefugten Zugriffs? Uns wäre am liebsten, wenn jemand die IP der Anlage aufruft, ein mehr oder weniger langes Passwort eingeben muss, und damit hat sichs
wer hat auf diesem Gebiet Erfahrung?
gibs eine gute Lektüre?


----------



## bike (24 Januar 2010)

Also ich würde die Verbindung über einen  VPN  Tunnel machen.
Stichwort also: VPN 


bike


----------



## Roli (24 Januar 2010)

Ja VPN wäre sichere keine schlechte lösung, das konzept hinter der Anlage ist aber, dass man von jedem Internetanschluss, auch von Smartphones, auf die Visuelisierung zugreifen kann. und bei VPN braucht man meines Wissens nach auf beiden Seiten der Verbindung, eine VPN Software.


----------



## bike (24 Januar 2010)

Dann wird es eng.

Du willst von überall her auf die Anlage, doch die Anlage soll wissen, dass du es bist und du das darfst?

Über Internet ist kein Problem, die entsprechenden Software auf beiden Rechnern installieren und gut ist.
Mit Smartphone kenn ich mich zu wenig aus.


bike


P.S: bei mir ein phone etwas zum Telefonieren


----------



## mst (24 Januar 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Dann wird es eng.
> 
> Du willst von überall her auf die Anlage, doch die Anlage soll wissen, dass du es bist und du das darfst?
> 
> ...


 
nun ja, mit dem iphone ist vpn kein problem. - allerdings ist das iphone sicherlich viel mehr als nur telefonieren.


----------



## Roli (25 Januar 2010)

Stichwort HTTPS oder eine Art der Beutzerauthentifizierung
kennt sich jemand aus?


----------

